# Wireless Earphones?



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey guys, is there such thing as wireless earphones
like theres a little earbud in your ear and its barely noticeable
and u just put them in and plug a cord in to ur MP3 player and play ur music through a wireless signal and no one even knows?

cuz im in school and that wuld one hell of an invention with sum sick technology

maybe bluetooth?


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

They exist, but the sound quality is very low. The jack that fits on the player to convert the signals is large, bulky, and does not look good. The range is very limited (30m or less), and maybe you should pay attention in class.


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

dang that sucks
someone needs to invent that
or maybe i should 
btw i wuld only use it in like study hall
or like history or human growth
all the **** classes


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

I see. New technology should be coming out sometime in the future.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

At our local HS's the students are allowed to listen to their iPods during study hall, during computer lab, etc...but of course not during "history or human growth all the **** classes". I suggest you lobby your school admin rather than wait for technology. Because even if these came out tomorrow you still wouldn't be allowed to use them...


----------



## steven343 (Jul 28, 2005)

haha. i was also thinking of inventing a wireless earphones. i just hate it there are wires on the earphones.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

steven343 said:


> haha. i was also thinking of inventing a wireless earphones. i just hate it there are wires on the earphones.


To late: see HERE


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

darnit!!
but do these plug into normal headphone jacks\
i was thinkin of an adapter u plug in the jack
and it transmits the music to the wireless earbuds


----------



## 333 (Jan 19, 2008)

I listen to music at school all the time. Just have the ipod in your pocket, run the headphones through the inside of your shirt up your back, and stick one earphone in whichever ear you want. Two is too risky. Try wearing a hoodie with the hood half up.

Works like a charm, or my teachers don't care because I do fine even while listening to music not paying attention.


----------



## joytime360 (Oct 9, 2007)

That's really a good idea, but still I think the quality of the music is not as good as the wired ones.


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

man they are ugly


----------



## cappilio (Jan 17, 2008)

dm01 said:


> I see. New technology should be coming out sometime in the future.



LOL


----------



## corbain983 (Aug 25, 2007)

im pretty sure there is bluetooth 2 technology
up to 100 feet away from ur mp3 player


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

bose has some wireless ones


----------

